# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  When I don't understand

## Tulip

WHEN I DON'T UNDERSTAND



Lord, when I don't understand
Why things happen as they do,
Give me the peace and serenity
That come only from you.

When my soul is filled
With darkness and night,
Help me turn to the place
Where I last saw the light.

When I don't understand
Why sickness comes my way,
Or why I feel so overwhelmed
And find it hard to even pray,

When I do the right things
But troubles come my way,
When tempted to murmur
And question all that you say

Then, Lord, this is the time
When I need you the most;
Don't let me lose my faith in you,
My Saviour--the Lord of Host.

Help me to cope and hang on
That I may truly grasp your role--
A sovereign God who knows
And does what best for all.

Surround me with your presence
Let me feel your warm embrace
That I in turn may comfort those
Who hurt and in need of grace.

Give me tender words to comfort,
Words to dry the falling tears,
Words to heal the troubled souls,
And drive away their fears.

Oh, that blessed land of Canaan,
Can't wait to reach that golden shore
Where I'd hear His sweet voice tell me:
_There's nothing here that would annoy._
Oh, what a glorious day indeed it'd be
When SIN is removed from the universe;
It's the cause of all the sorrow, the sickness,
The pain, the crime, and all that's perverse.

With rejoicing I'll sit at my Lord's feet
And He will then make everything plain--
The things I don't understand.

----------


## william

*I don't understand
Why the world is round
Why sin was created
Why people are hateful

But most of all I don't understand
Why animals are abused
Why abortion was created
Why love sometimes hurt

I do understand
Why people cry
Why you have one life
Why family is important* 


Term Papers

----------


## Tulip

thanx william =)

----------


## dsjeya

nice post tulp friend
i had a long life
had ups and downs
abuses and praise
sickness and health
wealth and misery
yet i thank God
for the blessings
some i don't deserve

----------


## Tulip

yes right dsjeya, we all go through ups and downs in life but we should be thankful for what we have.

----------


## coolshoaib

very nice poem.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Shoaib  :Smile:

----------


## Hosana

its the nice information

----------


## Hosana

its the nice information

----------


## hpsangha

good one keep it up

----------


## heman

nice post Tulip.Thanks

----------


## Tulip

Thanks all.

----------


## pinghenglin505

nice poem, i like the 8 quatrains especially. they sounds like music.

----------


## Tulip

Thank you =)

----------


## sikandar107

Very nice Tulip  :Smile:

----------


## heman

a very nice post tulip.thanks a lot

----------


## Tulip

Thank you both =)

----------


## ishdeep

very nice...thanks for sharing such a beautiful poem.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks isha

----------


## Noor_Gal

I don't understand,
Why the hills in the country are endless,
Why the sand on the beach is everlasting,
Why perfect things can't last,

But, I do understand.
That my mother is with me,
And my father is too,
I have my family,
But Lord, I also have you.

I finally understand, 
That this is what life is like,
Not perfect,
But oh, just right.

----------


## Tulip

wow, that's great Noor =)

----------


## Noor_Gal

Thanks Tulip.  :Smile:  It was nothing really.  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

You wrote it?

----------

